# Storing Bits



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

I made a storage fixture for some of my extra bits by drilling some 1/2' holes in a piece of well seasoned pine. Do you think storing them that way will cause the shafts to corrode?
Thanks,
rstermer


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi rstermer

Yes the norm,,pickup some plastic tubing and put it in place 1st..5/8" OD X 1/2" ID works well..use your gasket punch set to put in some disks in the bottom of the holes b/4 the tubing.

Take a bit with you when you buy the tubing you want to make sure the bit will go in easy and free..

=======




rstermer said:


> I made a storage fixture for some of my extra bits by drilling some 1/2' holes in a piece of well seasoned pine. Do you think storing them that way will cause the shafts to corrode?
> Thanks,
> rstermer


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Great idea, simple but effective.


----------

